# Adoption in Dubai



## auntylilly

Hi Everyone 

I am new to this forum, and not too sure how it works so please bear with me a bit.

If I am on the completely wrong track just please tell me to go away.

Not sure if anyone can help me but any help or advise would be hugely appreciated,

My husband and I are British Expats and have been in Dubai for 6 months, with no plans to return to the UK.

We cannot have our own children after 10 years of IVF and would now like to look into the possibility of International Adoption.

Does anyone have any experience of how this works, timescales, requirements and costs.

Also does anyone know if this is even legal in this country, to adopt from an international agency,

I would also like to know if there are any agencies that will do a home study for us.

Sorry if I am waffleing but it is so complex and I would love to speak to someone who has adopted so that I can get a little clarity,

Thanks 

Any help is Appreciated,

Hayles xx


----------



## sgilli3

Hi and welcome to the forum.

There is an adoption support group in Dubai, so perhaps they may be able to answer your questions, and yes it is possible to adopt while living here, as the legalities of it go through your home countries system.
I do know of a lady here, that is currently in India, organinising to bring home a child she has adopted.

Here is the link for the support group.


asgdubai : Adoption Support Group, Dubai

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## auntylilly

Thank you so much - I really appreciate your help.

Hayles x


----------



## auntylilly

Thank you so much - very much appreciated. xx


----------



## sgilli3

You are more than welcome.

Please yell out if you have any other questions.


----------



## Gerlinde

Hello,

we are in the middle of the process of adoption a child and could most likely help you a lot. We know the papers which are required etc. We are trying to adopt from Ethiopia and have been to a couple of orphanages down there. Which country are you looking for? My husband is British, therefore, we could help you a lot with paperwork ideas, etc. Myself I am German.

Regards, Gerlinde




auntylilly said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum, and not too sure how it works so please bear with me a bit.
> 
> If I am on the completely wrong track just please tell me to go away.
> 
> Not sure if anyone can help me but any help or advise would be hugely appreciated,
> 
> My husband and I are British Expats and have been in Dubai for 6 months, with no plans to return to the UK.
> 
> We cannot have our own children after 10 years of IVF and would now like to look into the possibility of International Adoption.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of how this works, timescales, requirements and costs.
> 
> Also does anyone know if this is even legal in this country, to adopt from an international agency,
> 
> I would also like to know if there are any agencies that will do a home study for us.
> 
> Sorry if I am waffleing but it is so complex and I would love to speak to someone who has adopted so that I can get a little clarity,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Any help is Appreciated,
> 
> Hayles xx


----------



## Benita

*Adoption info requested*



Gerlinde said:


> Hello,
> 
> we are in the middle of the process of adoption a child and could most likely help you a lot. We know the papers which are required etc. We are trying to adopt from Ethiopia and have been to a couple of orphanages down there. Which country are you looking for? My husband is British, therefore, we could help you a lot with paperwork ideas, etc. Myself I am German.
> 
> Regards, Gerlinde


Hi Gerlinde,

I read your comments with great interest as there seems to be so little info available on adoption in the UAE. I know its been a while since your posting and hope that your adoption has proceeded with success! I would really appreciate some guidance on where and how to get the adoption process started. We would also be interested in adopting from Ethiopia.

Thanking you in advance,
Benita


----------



## webjunky

great question and a big loophole that dubai information sites can help fill. i can see this a common question amongst several, however you are right not many sites are talking about the rules and procedures

- - - - - -


----------



## vincetruong

I also have contact info for individuals qualified to do home studies. PM me if needed.


----------



## gareth1971

*intercountry adoption from dubai*



vincetruong said:


> I also have contact info for individuals qualified to do home studies. PM me if needed.



Dear all
We are moving to Dubai this week and are really interested to hear that it is possible for Brits to do intercountry adoption from Dubai.
If anyone knows how, please can we get in touch?
Really appreciate your help
GH


----------



## reasonant

Personally, I think adoption is not legally possible in the UAE.


----------



## Elphaba

reasonant said:


> Personally, I think adoption is not legally possible in the UAE.


Out of country adoption is possible.

-


----------



## agnya

Hi Gerline
just seen your message and it resembles our situation. Husband British and i am Italian. 
we have not started any process and would like to know what is the first step towards adoption. 

did you contact an agency back in the UK? how and where were you assessed? how much traveling is involved in the whole assessment process? did you have to be in the UK a lot?

thank you 
agnya





Gerlinde said:


> Hello,
> 
> we are in the middle of the process of adoption a child and could most likely help you a lot. We know the papers which are required etc. We are trying to adopt from Ethiopia and have been to a couple of orphanages down there. Which country are you looking for? My husband is British, therefore, we could help you a lot with paperwork ideas, etc. Myself I am German.
> 
> Regards, Gerlinde


----------



## teupilot

This is an old thread but of extreme interest to those who are interested in adoption in Dubai. In the process of moving from the US and will be interested in international adoption in 2 - 3 years due to previous pregnancy issues. Any updates on adoption processes in Dubai, particularly for US citizens. Not sure if the home country makes a difference.

Thank You so much in advance


----------



## pamela0810

I hope someone can shed some light into this as well. We had previously looked into adoption from our home country (India) but it seems like the adoption laws back home are divided per religion. As catholics, we were told that we can only be legal guardians until the child turns 18 and will not be "parents". This could potentially create a lot of issues if the biological parents were to come back into the picture. That's when everything came to a standstill for us.

Now, as a single parent, I'm not sure what my options are but would definitely be interested to read any advice and feedback from forum members.


----------



## teupilot

The content of the thread on adoption for expatriots is very informative and from it I gather that adoption in UAE is possible. But a bottom line question would help me understand how possible it is. Has anyone on the forum actually completed the adoption process or know someone who has successfully adopted while living in UAE. In particular, because I don't know how significant the country of citizenship of the parents is, does anyone know a US family who has successfully completed an adoption? Just trying to assess if its possible but not often successful or if given enough work and time there is a success path.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

teupilot said:


> The content of the thread on adoption for expatriots is very informative and from it I gather that adoption in UAE is possible. But a bottom line question would help me understand how possible it is. Has anyone on the forum actually completed the adoption process or know someone who has successfully adopted while living in UAE. In particular, because I don't know how significant the country of citizenship of the parents is, does anyone know a US family who has successfully completed an adoption? Just trying to assess if its possible but not often successful or if given enough work and time there is a success path.
> Thank you so much in advance.


Are you wanting to adopt a usa citizen/child or from another country? 

U.S. Citizens Abroad


----------



## teupilot

Jynxgirl
We do not have a specific preference..all things being equal it would probably be from the US but if that is significantly more difficult we would be equally excited with adoption from other countries. Is it your experience that US couples have been successful in adoption while residing in UAE.

Thanks so much for your insights


----------



## anarchei

*help on papers for child adoption*

Hi there..I m in the process of adopting a child from india. can you guide me to someone who has successfully done the adoption in UAE. In india there is a process were a notarized deed is signed by a gazetted goverment officer. does that stand valid for adoption in UAE?




vincetruong said:


> I also have contact info for individuals qualified to do home studies. PM me if needed.


----------



## lmhendle`

My husband and I adopted from Morocco and had a great experience. It was easy and the agency I worked with was amazing! 

We did a lot of research on agencies and began by contacting many of them for more information. Unfortunately, many agencies wouldn't work with us because we are overseas; although, we are American citizens. Last July I stumbled upon an agency called Adopt Abroad, Inc. which is a non profit agency that assists Americans living abroad, and military families! 

I really hope this helps anyone who may be looking to adopt. Like I said, we adopted from Morocco, but they have other countries available as well.

Here is the agency, I cant post the URL because I am a new member. You can Google the agency below, and the first link is the website for them.

GOOGLE:
adopt-abroad


Good luck to all of you!


----------



## waspy

*Competent authority for adoption on Dubai*

Dear All, 

I am very happy to find this thread and hopefully re-start the discussion. I am looking for some help with adoption, but I only need the approval by compenent authority in Dubai... 
Sorry, if it souncs too confusing, but here is the fulls story: 

I am trying to start the process of adopting a child from Russia. I am Russian myself, but also have UK citizenship due to my marriage to UK natonal. We now live in Dubai. I went to see Russian adoption office in Russia, and was told that the procedure includes getting the approval from Competent Authority in Dubai that I can adopt ( they should inspect the house,. etc). I will also need an approval of UK competect authority. This is required bacause the child will live in Dubai, where I am based now, or the child might also live in the UK if I was to move there. 
Does anyone know what this Compenent Authority in Dubai will be???? I have no clue, and Russian authority did not give me any leads. 
I guess the same also applies to UK CA, but I guess this is a bit more straighforward in terms of findong out???? May be not...
I am wondering if anyone can help me to find out who should I contact in Dubai and in the UK. 
Thnanks in advance.


----------

